# [SOLVED] correct tweeter (with resistor) wiring



## ItsikT (May 12, 2011)

Hello guys,
i have just recieved 2 cone tweeters for replacing on a bookshelf speakers (wharfedale CRS3).
and i noticed each of them comes with 2 resistors, big and small both apart from the negative and positive connectors of the element.

i need to know how exactly to wire them up to my speakers.


Thnx in advance
Itsik


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: correct tweeter (with resistor) wiring*

Replacement speakers right? In which case, you will see the wiring as you remove the existing speakers.


----------



## ItsikT (May 12, 2011)

*Re: correct tweeter (with resistor) wiring*

No, these are not a replacement wharfedale tweeters. And the original tweeters came without any resistors. I am sure they were more powerful than the new ones i purchased which arrived with the resistors.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: correct tweeter (with resistor) wiring*

I would suspect they are there to work as filter and remove the part of the signal not meant for the tweeter. But I can't find any decent information/pictures on how they connect.

They are likely there as an option in case the speakers don't already have a crossover. So you can use the speaker lugs or the resistors.


----------



## ItsikT (May 12, 2011)

*Re: correct tweeter (with resistor) wiring*

ok ill check..
thnx Dogg


----------

